# Whipped Shea Butter in a tin?



## ilovethe80s (Nov 26, 2008)

I would love to package my whipped shea butter in aluminum tins (like the ones used for travel candles).  It is a mix of shea butter, some oils (jojoba, almond, etc.) fragrance and cornstarch.  Would those ingredients cause the tin to rust, or are they ok in there?

I have seen shea butter products packaged in tins from retailers like L'Occitane, but I'd imagine they have preservatives and other things that might help the product from reacting with the metal.

Also, I was thinking of trying my next batch with a bit of glycerin, would that cause the aluminum to rust?  I know water-based products in a tin are a no go, not sure what that means for things like glycerin, fragrance, etc.

Thank you.


----------



## carebear (Nov 26, 2008)

I keep a chunk of shea in a tin without issue so I think you would be ok with the oils & butters.

Glycerine is likely NOT a good choice.  It does, I THINK, have an H2O component.  And I KNOW it's a humectant which draws moisture to itself so I'd recommend against that.

Glycerine is also not oil soluble AFAIK, so it might not stay in suspension in your butter...


----------



## ilovethe80s (Nov 26, 2008)

*Thanks!*

I'll start using the tins and skip the glycerin.


----------



## mandolyn (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Thanks!*



			
				ilovethe80s said:
			
		

> I'll start using the tins and skip the glycerin.



Be aware of condensation when filling the tins with warm shea butter. 

I used tins for a while, but my last batch began to rust. I can only think it was condensation after packaging. I now use glass or plastic jars. Rust is toxic!


----------



## carebear (Dec 6, 2008)

yes, leave the tops off until it is completely cool!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 7, 2008)

I have had aluminum tins rust w/ whipped shea in them too.


----------

